# Urgently ! McLaren Venge Frameset size 52



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

Urgently searching for a Specialized S Works McLaren Venge Frameset in size 52. Anybody know a dealer or someone who has one for sale ?
Seems that in the whole world this Frameset is not available :cryin:


----------



## Chadwick890 (Oct 14, 2010)

Robitaille20 said:


> Urgently searching for a Specialized S Works McLaren Venge Frameset in size 52. Anybody know a dealer or someone who has one for sale ?
> Seems that in the whole world this Frameset is not available :cryin:


Have you contacted your local specialized dealer?
I think they should be able to help your get one.


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

I contacted all in German speaking aerea. There will be delivered only a handfull of this Frames and in my size 52 there is no. In UK I had no success too with contacting dealers till now. One wrote me that for 2012 production is finished and they start only to produce for 2013 in August this year. Believe me...I wrote man dealers without success till now.
Some got size 54, 56 or 58...but my size 52.....:cryin:


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Things in this world that are only rumored to exist:

1. The Loch Ness Monster
2. Lance Armstrong's second testicle.
3. Specialized Tarmac and/or Venge S-Works framesets in size 52.


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

...in Thebikefactory Chester there is one in there online shop in size 52....I ordered, but they said its a mistake at website and they have none and canceled my ordering. Maybe they do not want to give me cause I am from outside of UK :cryin:


----------



## joco (Dec 7, 2010)

I would check with Freshbikes in Arlington, VA, USA. Freshbikes Cycling | Northern Virginia & Maryland's Premiere Bike Shop. If anyone can get it (or have it) they can.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I was just in Freshbikes on Saturday and they had a McLaren Venge frame sitting on the first rack in the store. Not sure what size it was though, sorry. Had a ticket on it, so I'm guessing it's sold.


----------



## RaGzMaN (Mar 3, 2011)

Have you tried Sigma?
Not showing as in stock online but id give them a call. 

sigmasport.co.uk


----------



## Sisbud (Jan 13, 2012)

Checkout Mikes Bikes in San Francisco
Can't post a www link here, so just google Mikes Bikes

They have the Venge Frameset in size 52 in-stock


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Are you sure you can't fit a 54? The difference is not enormous, and in my 54 the seat post is way out of the frame, and I'm not that tall. Add on a short stem, (80mm or less) and maybe it's OK?


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot for helping me  Thats realy great how big a cycle family can be 
Sigma in Uk asked by Email moretimes.....no answer like usual. 
Primera Sports has size 54 in stock, but try to get one for me.
Mikes bikes Ryan Condrasshoff wrote yesterday he try to find one for me, problem is about tax and duty here in Europe and I do not know the price of the McLaren in US. I heard about 8000 US$ and this is about 6000 € or 5000 Pounds and is also the retail price in Europe. Need than to calculate tax, duty shipping costs, so it can be an enormous bigger price diffrence to Europe. Freshbikes will contact today by Email
I have 5 Cervelos all in size 51 which is a little bit smaller from size than Specialized size 52.
Usualy with my 174 cm and 70 kg I ride smaller Frames with long stems of 130 mm.
Once again thank you for your help. By the way, I live in Austria


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Interesting, because I am 1.76 and 63kg and if anything I find my 54 a touch on the small side. My stem is 130mm, big negative, and no spacers.
I'm suprised you can't fit a 54, but if you prefer small frames......

Have you tried looking in France? I got mine from the Specialized Centre in Nantes (Franger cycles).


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

Primera Sports could not help ne. They are not able to get size 52 :cryin:
I feel well with this smaller size. Spacer use 0,5 cm stem negatie too, but the headtube is than 12 cm and size 54 14 cm. So the diffrence is 1,5 cm I know that I could use a 54 size too, but looks stupid cause the seatpost is placed to deep into the Frame. 
You have a McLaren in size 54 ?...Yo got the Frame in France? In France do not know any website where to buy. Will try to find the link of the Specialized center there


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

OK, how about this for service;

I contacted the Nantes Specialized centre for you as they know me. This is their website;
Cycles Franger - Specialized à Nantes - Vente de vélos et accessoires

They have a Mclaren Venge in size 54.

They MIGHT be able to get one in 52. They will let me know tomorrow.

Price around 6000 Euros for frameset.

My bike is SL4 S-Works.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Robitaille20 said:


> Thanks a lot for helping me  Thats realy great how big a cycle family can be
> Sigma in Uk asked by Email moretimes.....no answer like usual.
> Primera Sports has size 54 in stock, but try to get one for me.
> Mikes bikes Ryan Condrasshoff wrote yesterday he try to find one for me, problem is about tax and duty here in Europe and I do not know the price of the McLaren in US. I heard about 8000 US$ and this is about 6000 € or 5000 Pounds and is also the retail price in Europe. Need than to calculate tax, duty shipping costs, so it can be an enormous bigger price diffrence to Europe. Freshbikes will contact today by Email
> ...


San Francisco is lovely this time of year. You should go there.


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow..thats great...many thanks...hope that I have luck. Price is ok for me


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

I bought mine at Cycle Franger, but this is not a Mac Laren :mad2:


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

jeje91 said:


> I bought mine at Cycle Franger, but this is not a Mac Laren :mad2:


---and which bike you bought than there ?


----------



## jeje91 (Sep 20, 2011)

Sl3 2011


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, so it gives nothing in size 52...what a shame for Specialized


----------



## vicentep (Feb 4, 2012)

in the concept store in covent garden they do have a 52 world champ special edition venge frame and a 56 mclaren full bike!


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

@vincentep - thanks for information


----------



## zippycar (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Robitaille20

Though you might be interested to hear about my search for a 52cm McLaren Venge frame.

This started last October when I thought it might be a good idea to get one pained the same colour as my car.

Whilst McLaren could do this, they couldn’t track down a frame.

Some three months later their Special Operations division (MSO) managed to locate one somewhere in the US.

This is now being shipped over here and will arrive early April.

Without MSO’s assistance (and Stefan Fuchs @ Specialized (UK)), I don’t think I would have got one and fortunately the bike will now be build by my local dealer in Bath.

As far as getting the frame painted to match the car, this was going to be too much hassle and expense and so I dropped this idea.

In conclusion then, I wish you luck in getting your frame, although without the high end input and persuasion I was fortunate enough to get, you have a very hard and complicated task on your hands.


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

@zippycar - well, it seems yu are lucky and asked the right person to get one in size 52. My adventure starts last September. Was asking my local dealer to ask about the McLaren for me. After 3 weeks he told me that there is no available. Than started to search in Internet and found a dealer in Ireland who wanted to give me 15% discount, asking Specialized and they said that the Frameset will arrive in January. At January this Irish dealer told me that Specialized said that all Framesets are pre sold and will not be produced for this year any more. Next production for pre order starts in August 2012 for delivery in 2013. So I started to search and wrote many dealers around the world...all without any access to get an McLaren Frameset in size 52. The only chance to get one was to buy this overpriced ful bike with components I do not want. Now I bought this Venge WC 46 limited in size 52 for this year. A shop in UK told me also that they ordered one for a customer and if he will cancel they will let me know......Its a shame and also poverty for Specialized that they do, or can not deliver. By the way, now at the moment I play with my thoughts to buy the simple Venge Frameset and colour it from a specialist painter to the McLaren design. We have one Specialist here and he said that can copy it 1 :1 - so thats my story till now. At the mmoment I am more dissappointet...or better to say hate that McLaren and Specialized more than to wish it :mad2:


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Robitaille, if it makes you feel any better, lots of people go through the same frustrating excersise just to get a "standard" S-Works frame. The wait can be 4-6 months and Specialized is always very flaky when it comes to providing delivery info. Youll wait two months, be told "everything is on track for delivery" and then when the promised delivery date arrives, youre told "sorry.....another two months wait." Adding insult to injury, youre ALSO told "oh...that guy over there who takes one size bigger than you? He can have HIS frame now." Maddening.

Meanwhile, Trek can can deliver to you a fully custom painted and equipped bike out of their Project One program in typically less than six weeks. 

Heck, go to he website and most of their components all out of stock and if you call your rep or specialized, themsevles and ask when the items are coming, in, they have NO clue. 

Specialized's inventory and delivery system flat-out stinks. They offer stuff for sale they flat out cannot deliver to the customer in any sense of a timely fashion.


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

...do it give such fools to buy this overpriced McLaren bike ? The parts of this Bike are much lesser expensive when you buy them single in a shop.
They also do not want to show that the McLaren frame is more heavier than the normal Venge. They measured at weight weenies. For McLaren Frame alone 1120 Gramm in size 56


----------



## tetonrider (Jun 3, 2010)

Robitaille20 said:


> ...do it give such fools to buy this overpriced McLaren bike ? The parts of this Bike are much lesser expensive when you buy them single in a shop.
> They also do not want to show that the McLaren frame is more heavier than the normal Venge. They measured at weight weenies. For McLaren Frame alone 1120 Gramm in size 56


robitaille20--i think i have something that will work for you. please contact me via PM. i have sent my email to you in a PM. i think you will be very happy.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw the same thread at W Weenies. 1120 grams for a 56, my goodness, that' s a CHUNK!
One of my bikes, an *alloy* CAAD9 from 2009 in a size 54 weights the same.

CAAD 9 frameset = $800.00
How much is the price for the McLaren frameset?


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

5000 British pounds, in Euro zone more expansive, costs around 6500 € for the Frameset. Yes its the post from the weenies, it is written there about the weight.


----------



## david_c76 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Robitaille and all,

I am bringing back this thread to life as I am desperately looking for a Venge McLaren size 52 as well. No matter wether it is a frameset or complete bike but I fall in love with that bike and really want it.

Has anyone any clue as to where I can find one ? With all the passionate rider on this forum, maybe someone saw one of them in a showroom somewhere ?

Thank you very very much for your help

David


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

I got the only Frameset in size 52 in Europe at Sigma Sports UK. So far I know it was the only one in this size for Europe. 
If you are interessted in a whole bike, try to write Mikes bike in California.
Wish you luck to get one


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Robitaille20 said:


> I got the only Frameset in size 52 in Europe at Sigma Sports UK. So far I know it was the only one in this size for Europe.
> If you are interessted in a whole bike, try to write Mikes bike in California.
> Wish you luck to get one


Congrats on finding your frame finally! :thumbsup:
please post pics of your build


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

Have 2 beauties in 52 ..the McLaren and the WC 46 Venge


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

Mike's Bikes in San Rafael has a 52 in stock as a complete bike fyi


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Robitaille20 said:


> Have 2 beauties in 52 ..the McLaren and the WC 46 Venge


WC 46 Venge? for a second i thought this was a Woman's Frame Venge...then i realized it's World Championship Venge =)


----------



## david_c76 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi Robitaille,

Well nice pics ! Glad for you that you finally found your precious bike (quite unbelievable to have a McLaren as a 2nd bike after the WC limited edition), you really are a lucky man.

I understand know why Sigma Sports UK did not reply to my e-mail, it seems that their size 52 was sold.... to you 

As for Mikes's bikes in San Rafael, I contacted them the other day. Unfortunately this one is now sold and the future owner is flying to California to pick it up in two weeks.

So I guess I am back at the starting point where you were some months ago. Hopefully my searches will end up the same way as your ;-)

Cheers

PS : any idea from other readers still welcome... ;-)


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

Try to order at your local Specialized dealer and you will have the frame next year 
Maybe Sigma Sports can help you .... I bought my McLaren frame at 11.04.2012 there
Yes I am lucky, cause the Venges are better than all my Cervelos before.
McLaren still the best .... cause the stiffest of all ... no frame I ever had before can celebrate the power like this one does


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

Robitaille20 said:


> Try to order at your local Specialized dealer and you will have the frame next year
> Maybe Sigma Sports can help you .... I bought my McLaren frame at 11.04.2012 there
> Yes I am lucky, cause the Venges are better than all my Cervelos before.
> McLaren still the best .... cause the stiffest of all ... no frame I ever had before can celebrate the power like this one does


haha nice! would you say it's better than a Tarmac? 
I have my Venge Expert Ui2 on order, and it won't be available till November :mad2:


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

I never has riden a Tarmac till now  ....but both Venges are better than my Cervelo R3 2011, S3 Norway, S2 2009, and the other Cervelo models which I had before.
From my sight the Venge is a stiffer Aero Tarmac with advantage in flat and ramps 
Try and post your meaning when you get your bike


----------



## leicaman1977 (Sep 12, 2012)

Robitaille, how on earth do you decide which bike to take out for a ride when you have two stunning bikes like that?


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

Smile .... yes sometimes it is hard to decide....but I have 3 more bikes which waiting for the ride ... an Cervelo S3 Norway champ with Lighweights, Cervelo S2 2009, Cervelo R3 Team 2011 :mad2:


----------



## keong72 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi at my country Malaysia still got 1 unit is 52cm complete bike and my is 54cm complete mclaren is good bike I daily ride it and love it,,,now upgrade to ligytweight wheel set,,,


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

david_c76 said:


> PS : any idea from other readers still welcome... ;-)


I see there is another thread regarding the sale of the Olympic bikes. 

Within the road race there were tarmacs and Venges painted red. Most pro's are small guys, so there maybe a chance that they are selling off the Venge's that are the right size. As pro's I'd assume they were using Mclaren ones rather than 'normal' S-works ones.


----------



## keong72 (Apr 27, 2012)

*54cm*

Some sharing my bike wit madfiber


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

How do you like the madfiber wheels? Rumor has it there is a speedwobble at 30mph. 

On topic, a teammate in California is selling his 3 week old 2012 52cm sl4 s-works tarmac w/ campy chorusshifters, super record deraileurs, s works crank, ksyrium helium wheels, for $4500...


----------



## Charl55es (Sep 20, 2012)

I got mine from the Specialized Centre in Nantes


----------



## david_c76 (Sep 17, 2012)

In Nantes ? I guess you speak about Cycles Franger. I already contacted them and you probably bought the only one they received (size 54, right ?).

I found some 54 left in some places in Europe but not yet a 52.

I could opt for a 54 by playing with the stem, however I would look like a dwarf on my bike with the seat post way too down. It's only an esthetical question, but when we speak about such an overpriced bike, you don't really want to look ridiculous on it 

I can see Robitaille smiling when he sees the difficulties I am having to find this bike  Does it bring some souvenir back to you ?


----------



## tetonrider (Jun 3, 2010)

david_c76 said:


> ...It's only an esthetical question, but when we speak about such an overpriced bike, you don't really want to look ridiculous on it


i don't think it's the sizing that makes people look ridiculous on it...


----------



## LouisLu (Jul 3, 2009)

Robitaille20 said:


> Have 2 beauties in 52 ..the McLaren and the WC 46 Venge


Oh! My dream


----------



## david_c76 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi all,

Just want to thank you all the riders who helped me out to find this incredible bike.

On Tuesday this week I drove 1400km accross 5 countries to pick up my McLaren. It was tough to find it, but I finally got it 

Take care to all of you guys !


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

In which country did you find the McLaren in 52 ? whole bike or only the frameset ?


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

Robitaille20 said:


> In which country did you find the McLaren in 52 ? whole bike or only the frameset ?


Let's make it a bit of a competition first. My guess:

England, France, Belgium Luxembourg, Germany.
Bike was in Dusseldorf
Frameset only


----------



## david_c76 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, let's make it fun :

England, France, Belgium Luxembourg, Germany : England no, but the 4 other countries are correct, but not in this order.

A clue : look at my profile and you will see the departure country

Frameset only : Yeap


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

Switzerland, France, Belgium Luxembourg, Germany.
Bike was in Antwerp
Frameset only


----------



## Robitaille20 (Jan 4, 2012)

So from Swiss  ..may I ask you what you paid for it in Euro ?


----------



## david_c76 (Sep 17, 2012)

Almost there. I did Switzerland, France, Germany, Luxembourg and finally Belgium. The bike was around Liège.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

david_c76 said:


> Almost there. I did Switzerland, France, Germany, Luxembourg and finally Belgium. The bike was around Liège.


Serves me right for using my fingers against the PC screen to guess the mileage. 

Enjoy the ride.


----------

